# Carroll & Jamieson lathe wiring diagram



## mirage100 (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anyone help me out with a wiring diagram for a Carroll &amp; Jamieson lathe .It hasa 5 hp 1phase motor in it . Has 6 wires coming out of the motor and going to a box where there are 3 capacitor. Thanks for any info .


----------



## Amigo (Feb 16, 2011)

With six wires, I suspect the motor will operate on different voltages which should be shown on the motor specification tag.

The nature of the capacitors can often be identified by the construction of the outer case. Metal, for motor "run", and black bakelite for motor "start".

Sorry I can't provide more help.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 16, 2011)

Mirage, as a cautionary note, you might want to check the shop wiring size for the circuit that will be powering this lathe. A 5 hp single phase motor can pull a lot of current, especially on starting.


----------



## mirage100 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Amigo the motor only shows 220 1phase on it . I was thinking this motor is set up to run both directions I hope . I have # 6 runing to my 10 hp phase converter that sits in between my mill and lathe . I am going to pull # 10 wire to my lathe . Thanks for the info Mirage


----------

